
Driverless Car Accident Reports Make Unhappy Reading for Humans - svepuri
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/09/dont-blame-the-robot-drivers/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=FaceBook&sr_share=facebook
======
sigmar
>human drivers’ tendency to take risks and cut corners, and well, that, in
itself, might indicate driverless cars’ risk aversion is an accident waiting
to happen (at least when human drivers are also in the mix).

You can try all you want, but there is absolutely no way to spin people rear-
ending a stopped car as anything but human error.

~~~
a3n
> You can try all you want, but there is absolutely no way to spin people
> rear-ending a stopped car as anything but human error.

That's true, as stated. But it also may be that a significant mix of driven
and driverless cars increases the likelihood of human at fault accidents,
because we have learned to anticipate how other humans drive. We are, after
all, not robots.

